# 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)



## BosnaMaster (8. März 2017)

*4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mir zwei Silent Wings 3 1600er Lüfter gegönnt um die restlichen Gehäuselüfter von Delfine R5 zu ersetzen...Das Board bietet auch 6 Steckplätze inkl. CPU Fan an, aber leider
lässt sich der Lüfter an dem Anschluss AIO Pump am Board angeschrieben nicht steuern und er drescht volle pulle mit 1600 rpm(PWM 4 Pin Lüfter). Wenn ich zocke und Kopfhörer draufhabe ist mir das egal,
aber so zum Surfen und Office geht es etwas auf dem Sack.

Kann man das irgendwo trotzdem Steuern im Bios oder sonst was? Im Anhang Screenshot...


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2017)

*AW: 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*

Der sollte sich im UEFI wie jeder Anschluss steuern lassen. Je nachdem welche SW3 du gekauft hast, musst du lediglich PWM oder DC einstellen und die Kurve anpassen!


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. März 2017)

*AW: 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*

Ne geht eben nicht, der ist immer auf 100%, war beim 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter auch so, der drehte aber nur bis 1000 war deshalb nicht so auffällig. 

Alle anderen kann ich normal Steuern...nur denn nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## a160 (8. März 2017)

*AW: 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*

wenn du die anderen normal steuern kannst, dann nehm n Y-Adapter und schließ zwei Lüfter an einen Anschluss an?!


----------



## DaveManCB (8. März 2017)

*AW: 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*

Der AIO Pump Stecker ist für Kompakt Wasserkühlung gemacht und nicht für Lüfter schließe den Lüfter an einem anderen 4Pin an


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. März 2017)

*AW: 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*

Jo das wäre eine Möglichkeit, so habe ich es bei Olymp, da der 2 CPU Lüfter hat.

Oder ich nehme den Silent Wings 3 1000rpm an den Anschluss der ist nicht so laut...Ich habe 3x Silent Wings 1000rpm und 2x 1600rpm. 

Allerdings muss ich immer den Kühler dafür ausbauen komme nicht an die Anschlüsse weil er so riesig ist. :mad: 

Egal muss nächste Woche eh nochmal ran wegen Köpfen.  Danke Euch. 




Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. März 2017)

*AW: 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*



DaveManCB schrieb:


> Der AIO Pump Stecker ist für Kompakt Wasserkühlung gemacht und nicht für Lüfter schließe den Lüfter an einem anderen 4Pin an


Würde ich gerne aber 7 Lüfter für 6 Steckplätze, resp. 5 da ja AIO Pump für mich offenbar unbrauchbar ist...

Werde es mit Y Kabel lösen....  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BosnaMaster (23. März 2017)

*AW: 4 Pin PWM Lüfter an AIO Pump Stecker angeschlossen. (Asus Z270E)*

So die zwei SW 3 1600er Lüfter habe ich jetzt an einem Anschluss mit Y Kabel.  

Nun drescht der eine nicht mehr mit 1600 rpm Permanent. Die Lautstärke ein traum. Bei einfachen Windows/Office Sachen nicht zu hören. Bei Games habe ich Kopfhörer da können die 1600er laufen wie sie wollen. xD  

Danke Jungs...



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

